# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  DI Resin for Killie?

## keehoe

Hi, I am exploring the use of DI Resin for my Diapteron. Anyone tried using these stuff to soften our tap water before? Perhaps those who kept Discus before? 

What is the difference between different type of resin? Heard about Fixed bed resin as well.

Is there any shops sell this resin cheaper than those aquarium shops?

----------


## Scott_sg

Keehoe,
What do you want to play around with that stuff for? All of the resins will normally "swap" carbonate for Sodium or Magnesium or something similar. The water here (Singapore) is already very soft.
If it is for your Diapterons, I would simply wait till it rains, then after 10 or 15 min go stick some buckets outside in the rain. The rain water will be good at this time of year, especially if it has been raining for a while first. Just mix that in with your tap water and it will become very very low in hardness.
I would also stay away from buffers and additives unless you know exactly what they are. They will just increase the TDH anyway, and I doubt Diapterons will be too bothered by low ph.

Just my 3.14 cents worth..

Scott.

----------

